# Crappie Bite?



## swine (Jan 13, 2007)

Is it just me or is the crappie bite really strange this year? Been fishing a local lake and can't seem to find them for the life of me.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Weather hasn't been stable at all. Has a ton to do with it. Be patient it will happen.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

I will agree the weather is making crappie fishing difficult. I'm thinking this may turn into a year where some will say there was not much of a crappie spawn because of the weather. I will guess the spawn will take place but it may just not be what we traditionally recognize as the shallow water bite of past years. 
I'm hating this polar vortex, northern jet stream dipping into the U.S. or what ever the weather people are giving as a reason for our weather now. "Weather event" is that a new term?


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Fishingisfun said:


> I will agree the weather is making crappie fishing difficult. I'm thinking this may turn into a year where some will say there was not much of a crappie spawn because of the weather. I will guess the spawn will take place but it may just not be what we traditionally recognize as the shallow water bite of past years.
> I'm hating this polar vortex, northern jet stream dipping into the U.S. or what ever the weather people are giving as a reason for our weather now. "Weather event" is that a new term?


found some staging in 4ft of water on a flat with no cover around...just stumpled across them casting for Saugeye


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I don't seem to be having any trouble finding the crappies this season. Just search the area around where you caught them last year at this time. They may not be in the exact same place but they will be some where in that area. Take your time and search. They aren't always easy to find but when you find them, they will bite. Here's proof.


----------

